# How much do you pay in property taxes?



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Just got my interim tax bill for 2014.

Curious, what do others pay in property taxes here in CMF?

How much?
Location?

I'll go first.

1. Our interim bill = $1,970, so we're on pace for about $3,940.
2. City of Ottawa.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

$4000
Lethbridge, AB


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I realize a reply is not obligatory, but when did it become good manners to ask complete strangers (or even casual acquaintances) what their income, property value, or net worth is?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

$2,750 (2013)


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

$4380 small village in NS


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Just throwing out a number is pretty useless. If you included house/lot size, assessed value, etc might be more interesting. Or you could just look up some empirical data, like this:

http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.realpac.ca/resource/resmgr/research/2013_realpac_-_altus_propert.pdf

Combine it with average home prices in each area, etc etc.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

nobleea said:


> Just throwing out a number is pretty useless. If you included house/lot size, assessed value, etc might be more interesting. Or you could just look up some empirical data, like this:
> 
> http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.realpac.ca/resource/resmgr/research/2013_realpac_-_altus_propert.pdf
> 
> Combine it with average home prices in each area, etc etc.


BMI might be helpful too..... :wink:


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

$1163. Suburb of Vancouver.

We do have a first time homeowner grant that saves us $500 annually.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

i think you would get more meaningful information from surveys conducted by municipalities, such as Edmonton:
http://www.edmonton.ca/city_governm...tial-property-tax-utility-charges-survey.aspx

or Calgary
http://www.calgary.ca/CA/fs/Documen...-Utility-Charges-Survey-2012.pdf?noredirect=1


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

$3500, suburb in St. John's, NL.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

$3600/m 2 hours outside Ottawa, Ontario. Our last house (detached two story) our first tax bill in 2005 was $298/year! When we left two years ago it was up around $650/year. I miss Winnipeg.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

$5,500.00 for 2000 sq ft east of Toronto.
$2,200.00 for private island near Ottawa.


----------



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

$3700.00 in Ottawa


----------



## DesignerDee (Apr 10, 2013)

$3200 for 1900 sqft 52'w x 108'd lot 1/2hr west of Ottawa in 2013


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

my modest 750 square foot condo in victoria, since i just turned 65 should cost me about $450 or so ...


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

ZERO!

I let the landlord pay it!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I realize a reply is not obligatory, but when did it become good manners to ask complete strangers (or even casual acquaintances) what their income, property value, or net worth is?


You have a point. ..at least he didn't ask you how much money you have in the bank, investments or your net worth....me?...I'm at least a millionaire in my mind but my divorce lawyers trimmed
me down to a survivalist now...existing on handouts from our federal gov't and what's left of an employer pension (Nortel) that went bankrupt in 2009 and screwed all the pensioners that
put in 25 yrs or more building up their business. (Defined Benefit) :biggrin:

Property taxes? I live in Ottawa in a working man's neighbourhood..every assessment I fight with the MAC to reduce my assessment down a few thou..because I have the highest assessment
on my block..why? Corner lot and it's that narrow strip (about 6 feet) more of frontal area as well as that 10 ft strip of grass around two sides of my property that I maintain free of charge
for the City of Ottawa. Currently I'm paying $255 x 10 months= $2550 a year in property taxes for a semi-detached 1450 sq feet. 
Being a senior though, I get a break from the Ontario gov't each year after I file my income taxes and get a property tax grant of $500 per year to further reduce the current property
tax load to about $2050 a year.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Over $32,000 total, 4 properties. (Most of it fully tax deductible as 3 are income generating).


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I realize a reply is not obligatory, but when did it become good manners to ask complete strangers (or even casual acquaintances) what their income, property value, or net worth is?


Have you just joined this forum ;-) 
These type of personal questions are asked all the time here, and even better very often the info is given without even being asked, why is it a problem now?

I would assume on the sex forum it is ok to ask about how often people masturbate, on the financial forum it seems fine to ask about property taxes ;-)


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I realize a reply is not obligatory, but when did it become good manners to ask complete strangers (or even casual acquaintances) what their income, property value, or net worth is?


????????
Did you forget to log out, and someone is messing around?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Siwash said:


> ZERO!
> 
> I let the landlord pay it!


Trust me, you pay for it, not the landlord.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> BMI might be helpful too..... :wink:


BMI may just get you a punch in the nether regions depending who you're asking. I'd much rather someone ask me my financial detalls.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> BMI may just get you a punch in the nether regions depending who you're asking. I'd much rather someone ask me my financial detalls.


OK...I'll go first...22.1.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

$2840 annually, located in Calgary


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Lots of angst around,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I don't mind answering this

$4700/year, 5 acres riverside in Northern Manitoba, 2 story house, outer buildings, great if you enjoy the proverbial out doors!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

$7436/year for a 3900 sq ft home on 1.2 acres about 1 hour east of Toronto.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Three rentals in Oshawa range from 1400 -1600 sq ft on 40 -45 ft lots and the property taxes are $3200-$3600.Rentals in Whitby is 1780 sq ft on 40 ft lot and it is $3918 , second is 2400 sq ft home on a 35 ft lot is $4120.One rental in Courtice 1350 bungalow on a 30 ft lot $3200 ,One empty lot in Courtice 66x250 $946.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Why all the angst?

Just curious...

Our taxes have been steadily going up. The 2014 interim tax bill rose about $20 over last year, and 2013 was about $15 over 2012. I suspect it's the same for many of you?


----------



## PerfectElement (May 22, 2013)

$5900 for 3000 sq ft in Hamilton.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

$2500. for 4200 sq ft on .70 acre in Kelowna.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> One empty lot in Courtice 66x250 $946.


Paying nearly a $1000 in property taxes on an unimproved lot. What are you planning on doing with it? Building or selling it when the opportunity is there?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

1700 for a 1600 sq ft house with a 2 car garage and 20x30 shop on 20 acres.
Smithers BC


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

carverman said:


> Paying nearly a $1000 in property taxes on an unimproved lot. What are you planning on doing with it? Building or selling it when the opportunity is there?


It is the lot beside ours and we plan one day to build a smaller home there for ourselves .


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

In Toronto I pay $2500 for my $500k (MV) condo


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Seems like I'm definitely paying too much in Ottawa.... *sigh*


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

1750 sq.ft. oceanview condo in PV - $265 for the year. Our car license - $32 Jalisco. HOA fee $240/yr. plus special assessments.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

wow Kcowan what does it cost to purchase one today?That is cheap yearly expenses.


----------



## getliquid (Mar 2, 2014)

Ottawa
2000 sq ft single
$5000


----------

